# who backed Chuck Berry at the CNE in 1969?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

who are these guys? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w_ZQhFgtYE

I know Chuck usually picked up local musicians, were these guys from Toronto?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Wasn't me .

I was 7 .


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

One of them is a TGP member...

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=410669


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool beans, thanks!!

what a great experience to have


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That is the craziest mix I've ever heard. ALL CHUCK. You can't even hear the drums.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Back then big mixing boards where musicians dreams, generally only mikes for singers were hook into the sound system so your amp better be good and loud if you wanted to be heard. Nobody gave a rats ass about the back up musicians. De singer was de front man and de main man period. Everyone else just filled in sound and time, every so often one of the back up guys would get a chance to shine on a solo and if he was good there might be a second chance. Screw up and you were treated like dog shit on their shoes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Back then big mixing boards where musicians dreams, generally only mikes for singers were hook into the sound system so your amp better be good and loud if you wanted to be heard. Nobody gave a rats ass about the back up musicians. De singer was de front man and de main man period. Everyone else just filled in sound and time, every so often one of the back up guys would get a chance to shine on a solo and if he was good there might be a second chance. Screw up and you were treated like dog shit on their shoes.



mike mckenna once told me a story about him and his guys backing up howlin wolf, and he wasn't quite paying attention as closely as he should have been. he said the look wolf gave him after that sour note was so scary he didnt dare screw up again. hahahaha


----------

